# Questions regarding filling up form AN for naturalisation



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dear experts, 

Please help me with the following queries regarding form AN for Naturalisation as BC as a Spouse of BC. Many thanks in advance!!! 

*Section 1.11 *

Please give previous Immigration and Nationality Directorate or Border and Immigration Agency or UK Border Agency reference number. 
-- I came to UK as a spouse of BC on Spouse visa. Now got ILR last year. Do I have to put any reference number here? If yes which ref number? 

*Section 1.17 *

Please provide your addresses for the past five years. 
-- I'm applying as a Spouse of BC under 3 year rule. I have lived in one address for past 3 years and filled in address and date moved in this address in section 1.16. Do I have to provide this address again and any other addresses in section 1.17 ? Do I need to provide address outside the UK for previous 2 years to cover total 5 years? 

*Section 1.22 *

I have passed Life in the UK test. I will put my test number in the box. Do I have to tick that first line where it says "I met the knowledge of language and life requirement to qualify for settlement"? 

*Section 3.1 What is your occupation? *

-- I never worked in the UK and not working at the moment. Shall I put "Housewife" in occupation or leave it blank? Or shall I put "Doctor" as my occupation is written as Doctor in my passport.

*Section 6.4* *I confirm that I have enclosed the appropriate documents 
-- I will apply via Naturalisation Checking Service (NCS) they will photocopy and certify the documents. Shall I tick this box? 


*Section 6.6 ** I declare that, although I do not meet all of the statutory requirements for naturalisation, I believe that, in view of the following special circumstances .... 

*Delete if not applicable 

-- I do not have any convictions or any issues, so I meet the requirements for naturalisation. Shall I delete this line using "Strikethrough line"?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

gtx2010 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Please help me with the following queries regarding form AN for Naturalisation as BC as a Spouse of BC. Many thanks in advance!!!


HI! 



gtx2010 said:


> *Section 1.11 *
> 
> Please give previous Immigration and Nationality Directorate or Border and Immigration Agency or UK Border Agency reference number.
> -- I came to UK as a spouse of BC on Spouse visa. Now got ILR last year. Do I have to put any reference number here? If yes which ref number?


You can leave it blank



gtx2010 said:


> *Section 1.17 *
> 
> Please provide your addresses for the past five years.
> -- I'm applying as a Spouse of BC under 3 year rule. I have lived in one address for past 3 years and filled in address and date moved in this address in section 1.16. Do I have to provide this address again and any other addresses in section 1.17 ? Do I need to provide address outside the UK for previous 2 years to cover total 5 years?


Include your address(es) for the 2 years before you arrived (i.e. _every_ address that you've lived at since April 2008).



gtx2010 said:


> *Section 1.22 *
> 
> I have passed Life in the UK test. I will put my test number in the box. Do I have to tick that first line where it says "I met the knowledge of language and life requirement to qualify for settlement"?


I would tick:

_*I have passed the Life in the UK test and attach confirmation. The test number is _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
*_
and fill in your test number.



gtx2010 said:


> *Section 3.1 What is your occupation? *
> 
> -- I never worked in the UK and not working at the moment. Shall I put "Housewife" in occupation or leave it blank? Or shall I put "Doctor" as my occupation is written as Doctor in my passport.


Unless you're currently working as a Doctor in the UK (which you're not), I would write "Homemaker" in this section. IMNSHO, "Homemaker" sounds a little more "hip" than "Housewife," but either will be fine.



gtx2010 said:


> *Section 6.4* *I confirm that I have enclosed the appropriate documents
> -- I will apply via Naturalisation Checking Service (NCS) they will photocopy and certify the documents. Shall I tick this box?


Yes, tick the box. Whilst the NCS will look over your documents, you still need to send the (copies of your) documents in.



gtx2010 said:


> *Section 6.6 ** I declare that, although I do not meet all of the statutory requirements for naturalisation, I believe that, in view of the following special circumstances ....
> 
> *Delete if not applicable
> -- I do not have any convictions or any issues, so I meet the requirements for naturalisation. Shall I delete this line using "Strikethrough line"?


A straight line through the first line of that statement (i.e from the *6.6* to the *>* arrow) will be fine.


Good luck to you and congratulations on making it to the Naturalisation stage!


----------



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for your help. Just one more query

"Include your address(es) for the 2 years before you arrived (i.e. every address that you've lived at since April 2008)." - that would be address outside the UK, shall I put that non-UK address there?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

gtx2010 said:


> Thanks very much for your help. Just one more query
> 
> "Include your address(es) for the 2 years before you arrived (i.e. every address that you've lived at since April 2008)." - that would be address outside the UK, shall I put that non-UK address there?


Yes, they want to know where you've lived in the last 5 years, regardless of whether or not it was in the UK. They know that not everyone has lived in the UK for 5 years, so a non-UK address will be fine. When I go to apply for Naturalisation in 2015, I will have at least two addresses in London and one address in Canada to write down.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> Section 1.11
> 
> Please give previous Immigration and Nationality Directorate or Border and Immigration Agency or UK Border Agency reference number.
> -- I came to UK as a spouse of BC on Spouse visa. Now got ILR last year. Do I have to put any reference number here? If yes which ref number?


It's the first letter of your surname plus numbers. If you can find it on your ILR, enter it here. It will make looking up your details on their database easier.


----------



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, however I went to PEO to get ILR and on that letter I only have Case ID: 9 digi number only.

I also have Unique Number which is same as Biometric Card Number.

Don't see anything with my Surname plus numbers.


----------

